# FACEBOOK Business pages?



## boomersgot3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone here had a facebook business page. I found an old thread and liked a few but thought I'd post a newer thread. 
Would love to like yours! Here's mine...

Candace Hart Photography | Facebook


----------



## Restomage (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice, looks like you have a lot of likes. Here's mine: 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sean-Lara-Photography/104915352910323?v=app_7146470109


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 10, 2011)

Light Artisan
Light Artisan Photography | Facebook


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Restomage said:


> Nice, looks like you have a lot of likes. Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sean-Lara-Photography/104915352910323?v=app_7146470109




THanks! Nice images! Neat welcome page!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 10, 2011)

I put mine on my website.  Ill check you guys' later when im not at work.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine =)


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine

Eric Holmes Photography | Facebook


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine is in my sig...


----------



## NikWilliamson (Jan 13, 2011)

Hope you like. 
ActorsEssentials.com | Facebook


----------



## Destin (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine is in my sig as well.


----------



## TXshooter (Jan 15, 2011)

I have one and it works well enough for me.


----------



## wesd (Jan 19, 2011)

I wouldn't call is nessRily a buss sampans because I use it for both personal and business but I do use it for advertisement pourposes though.
Wes


----------



## Formatted (Jan 19, 2011)

[url]JPBWright Photography[/URL]

Nice and simple!


----------



## starseed1116 (Feb 3, 2011)

Question for everyone that has an FB page: Have you found where set you update so that you are notified when someone comments or 'likes' photos in your galleries?  All of my Personal Page notifications show in my newsfeed, but nothing alerts me when someone has commented on my photos in fanpage. I think it is important to respond when someone takes the time to comment on them, no?


----------



## starseed1116 (Feb 3, 2011)

My Facebook Page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Starseed-Photography/174231772612721


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's mine:

Topeka Design | Facebook


----------



## Destin (Feb 3, 2011)

starseed1116 said:


> Question for everyone that has an FB page: Have you found where set you update so that you are notified when someone comments or 'likes' photos in your galleries?  All of my Personal Page notifications show in my newsfeed, but nothing alerts me when someone has commented on my photos in fanpage. I think it is important to respond when someone takes the time to comment on them, no?



There is no way to do that. Fan pages don't give notifications unfortunately, and I think this is facebooks biggest flaw. They need to have a seperate panel/dashboard for your fan pages so you can keep track of the comments and such. For now though, you just have to keep your eyes open the best you can for new comments.


----------



## HikinMike (Feb 3, 2011)

Destin said:


> There is no way to do that. Fan pages don't give notifications unfortunately, and *I think this is facebooks biggest flaw*. They need to have a seperate panel/dashboard for your fan pages so you can keep track of the comments and such. For now though, you just have to keep your eyes open the best you can for new comments.



I don't know about that, but that's certainly one of the top 5...LOL!


----------



## starseed1116 (Feb 4, 2011)

Destin said:


> starseed1116 said:
> 
> 
> > Question for everyone that has an FB page: Have you found where set you update so that you are notified when someone comments or 'likes' photos in your galleries?  All of my Personal Page notifications show in my newsfeed, but nothing alerts me when someone has commented on my photos in fanpage. I think it is important to respond when someone takes the time to comment on them, no?
> ...



That is so disappointing!! Agree, a major flaw!


----------



## StarPath (Feb 6, 2011)

I recently launched The Star Path Images Photography & Video page on Facebook and it's a good place to post local offers for my friends.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 6, 2011)

starseed1116 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > starseed1116 said:
> ...



I think there is a way to do it.  A month or so ago I "logged in" to my fan page and it gave me notifications.  But I had to log out to log into my regular page and not sure how to log back in.  Maybe it was a beta thing.

I sorta wish I created a regular facebook page for my fan page, its a lot easier to add someone as a friend than wait for them to become a fan.


----------



## Destin (Feb 6, 2011)

GerryDavid said:


> starseed1116 said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



Yeah, I was told about that too. My friend saw it. He said it had to be a beta thing too. 

And yeah, I think creating an actual facebook page rather than a fan page is the way to go. Not only is it easier to add people, but you can send messages, upload photos from your phone, update status via text message, etc. It's too late for me as I already created the fan page, and have built up almost 250 fans. So switching now isn't the best idea.


----------



## starseed1116 (Feb 27, 2011)

FYI, if anyone else was concerned about it, about a month ago, FB offered a page 'upgrade' and along with a few other features, it enables to you finally get  newsfeed (IE updates) just like your personal page.  You can also use Facebook as yourself, or your page.  Having the notifications is awesome, because to me, if someone takes a moment of their time to comment on my work, I want to comment back because I really do appreciate it.
The upgrade is great, I'd recommend doing it if you haven't already!


----------



## Destin (Feb 27, 2011)

starseed1116 said:


> FYI, if anyone else was concerned about it, about a month ago, FB offered a page 'upgrade' and along with a few other features, it enables to you finally get  newsfeed (IE updates) just like your personal page.  You can also use Facebook as yourself, or your page.  Having the notifications is awesome, because to me, if someone takes a moment of their time to comment on my work, I want to comment back because I really do appreciate it.
> The upgrade is great, I'd recommend doing it if you haven't already!


 
+1 I upgraded my page and I'm loving it. There are still a few small kinks that need to be worked out, but it's 100 times better!


----------



## rub (Feb 27, 2011)

Great thread - I enjoy seeing what other people are doing out there.  Kristal Burgess Photography


http://www.facebook.com/pages/KCB-3...ages/Kristal-Burgess-Photography/155351977689


----------



## raider (Feb 27, 2011)

thank you - great stuff out there!

FACEBOOK
WEB


----------



## FineWhine (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's mine!  Haven't updated in awhile since I just moved..and I have no way to watermark my images.  


Fine Whine Photography | Facebook


----------



## caveman (Mar 1, 2011)

Great idea for a thread  Here's mine - Fotoviva Art Prints | Facebook


----------



## Katejon (Mar 1, 2011)

I get email notifications if someone posts on my page wall.

now.....photography has become something of  a big issue for me as I need to use it (Nikon D90 etc) so does my Facebook page qualify as it's jewellery!    Does this count? ! http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001459594287#!/pages/Kyrene-Designs-Jewellery/132540140131287


There comes a time when your FB friends don't Like your Page because they are sniffy about anything which is not strictly social !


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 1, 2011)

FACEBOOK  

WEBSITE

I find FB laborious. Don't know why, just find it hard to devote any huge degree of attention to it...almost feels like a chore. I will says this for it though...its higher up on web search pages than my website.


----------



## Smitty91 (Mar 3, 2011)

SDSFirePhotos | Facebook My Fire Photography FB Page
www.sdsfirephotos.com My Fire Photography Site 

Still working on my non-fire sites.


----------



## rub (Mar 3, 2011)

mortovismo said:


> FACEBOOK
> 
> WEBSITE
> 
> I find FB laborious. Don't know why, just find it hard to devote any huge degree of attention to it...almost feels like a chore. I will says this for it though...its higher up on web search pages than my website.



Great images - you have a new fan! ;o)


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 3, 2011)

mortovismo said:


> FACEBOOK
> 
> WEBSITE
> 
> I find FB laborious. Don't know why, just find it hard to devote any huge degree of attention to it...almost feels like a chore. I will says this for it though...its higher up on web search pages than my website.



Then you need to read my _SEO for the Photographer_ link in my sig. 

Just curious, what are you typing in to your search engine to see your Facebook page out-ranking your website? If you're using Google, make sure you're not seeing your 'View customizations" on the bottom of the page. Click that and then click 'without these improvements'.


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 4, 2011)

HikinMike said:


> mortovismo said:
> 
> 
> > FACEBOOK
> ...



OK I just googled "crann mor images". My website now comes up ahead of FB. I have been making some changes to the website lately so maybe they paid off. Thanks for the useful SEO link too BTW.


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 4, 2011)

rub said:


> mortovismo said:
> 
> 
> > FACEBOOK
> ...



Thanks Kristal ! I added your page to my list of likes


----------



## CDRRoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I feel like I am soooo behind the times. I don't have a Facebook page at all let alone anything to help me start a business.
Has anyone found that it has lead to getting contacts?


----------



## rub (Mar 5, 2011)

CDRRoss said:


> I feel like I am soooo behind the times. I don't have a Facebook page at all let alone anything to help me start a business.
> Has anyone found that it has lead to getting contacts?


 
Over the past 8 months, 93% of my new clients have come directly through Facebook.  Including 3 destination weddings.


----------



## vicanderson (Mar 6, 2011)

HikinMike said:


> Mine is in my sig...


 
Wow you have got really professional and nice looking page.

Really great one. You have created yourself or you hired someone. Please let me know.


----------



## Kyna (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine is www.facebook.com/SawyerCreekPhotography thanks!


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 10, 2011)

Heres mine...Anyone want to throw some likes my way...I will gladly do the same in return. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Soulstice-Photography/165565563485225?sk=wall


----------



## edwardmendes (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I have a business page, www.facebook.com/edwardmendesphotography


----------



## mhk1058 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not a business page, just started this page for interest and to get the hang of what facebook is all about. Only have 2 likes so far, so grateful for any and will of course reciprocate :thumbup:

My facebook


----------



## photosforever (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes- here is my link https://www.facebook.com/GeniusPhoto Please *like* lt  thank you!


----------



## bennielou (Sep 2, 2011)

I didn't start a business page until recently, and I've been really bad about keeping it up.  (I'd been showing and tagging from my personal FB page).  But I'm trying to do better!!!!
Visions In White | Facebook


----------



## pen (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not a pro photographer but I am a pro artist in the 3D arena so here is my take. 

Face book is great and works well but, in my opinion is doesn't look as professional as a good web site. Web sites are cheap and easy to make with tools like wordpress.org. What you do then is use FB, Twitter and LinkedIn as paths to your web page. Using an app like Tweet Deck I can post to all three at the same time to advertise features, new images and updates or a special that you want to run. 

A web site is uncluttered, doesn't have piles of ads to distract the viewer, can use a colour scheme that compliments your work and is fully under your control. One shoot would pay for 10 years+ for a web site so it isn't an expense that one needs to worry about. Wordpress is free and a web host (Please don't use a free one) is $6 to $8 a month. 

The idea is to have one professional portal for your work and then use all the social networking resources to point people to it. 

Now I need to get my site rebuilt as it is really really old and in desperate need of an over haul.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 2, 2011)

I totally agree with you Pen. FB is just web pimping.  You need a primary site first.  A really cool site for websites I've found is Photobiz.  You just put in all your photos and info, and you can change it to anyone of hundreds of templates weekly if you feel like it.  (Don't worry, I don't work for this company, but I LOVE them, and they are super reasonably priced.  I used to be with Blu Domain, but it was a constant nightmare with them.  They were good, but I think they got huge and just didn't have enough people and equipment to keep up with the workflow.  I was with them from the getgo, but finally I needed to go another direction.  Long story short, check out Photobiz).

Facebook is also great though, because when I blog something, normally only other photogs and new prospective clients check it regularly.  On FB, most of my clients are also my friends, so when I tag them, all THEIR friends get to see too, and from that I've been able to stop all advertising, and do most of my work via referrals and facebook folks.  It's been a huge boost in the business.


----------



## jaykilgore (Sep 3, 2011)

Facebook has been where I get 99% of my clients from. I use both my personal fb and business page https://www.facebook.com/clubsupershoot

I hardly get any inquires via my blog anymore.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 3, 2011)

Mine is in my sig.


----------



## wannabephotog (Sep 4, 2011)

My FB page, brand new. Please Like and share. I will do likewise. 
Treasured Portraiture | Facebook


----------



## Sway (Sep 5, 2011)

The Pack Life Photography | Facebook

That's my Facebook site. I don't have a website yet... Still searching for the right host for me.


----------



## Stanza (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine too!  Stanza Photography | Facebook


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2011)

David Wilkinson Design | Facebook


----------



## LiquidGrace (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's mine :
Barnhart Photography

My fanpage seems to get more hits then my business page. Honestly I  don't mind though I love being able to tag clients and have that pop up  on their main page for their friends to view and pop over to my page.  After every wedding I gain around 15 more likes. Sorry about the ramble  but it seems like fan pages are a great marketing tool if used properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The only thing I dislike is how FB handles the photos (blurry and sometimes has a ton of noise)


----------



## iconicimages (Sep 14, 2011)

Iconic Images Iconic Images | Facebook


----------



## JACC0811 (Oct 10, 2011)

I do car show and cruise-in coverage mostly, as well as project build progress and feature shoots. My wife does portraits and senior shoots.

Pop's Garage Photography


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 10, 2011)

I personally think facebook page is more important than a website page, I think you could get more business from facebook than you would get from a website depending on what kind of things you shoot.  I know someone locally who ran a free shoot for best amateur shot of a kid and facebook closed it down  because it was getting too much traffic.  I think for seniors and kids you couldn't beat facebook for advertising.


----------



## cherie6c (Oct 10, 2011)

My page is CherieJPhotography | Facebook I appreciate feedback. What is the significance of Likes.


----------



## JACC0811 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just so everyone who has posted their page, I "liked" them all. I'm all for supporting my industry peers.


----------



## pen (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't mean to say that a face book page will get you more or less business then anything else. From a business stand point I would always want a professional web site that helps legitimize your business. Most if my business following, not in photography, follow me on twitter or Facebook and that is where they get there updates as to what PEN Productions is up to. 

I look at it like the web site is the physical building and twitter, Facebook and linkedIn are the bill boards.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Ian Kirkland Isaac (Oct 12, 2011)

Dark Pearl Photography | Facebook


----------

